# Orange Empire Railway Museum



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 28, 2008)

None of these pictures were taken by me. Hope at least a few folks will enjoy them.

Pacific Electric's Orange Empire


----------



## J-1 3235 (Aug 15, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> None of these pictures were taken by me. Hope at least a few folks will enjoy them.
> Pacific Electric's Orange Empire


Great pictures, Patrick. Thanks for sharing them 

Mike


----------

